# 650g 2500L outdoor, heated



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

over 13 feet long, 4 feet high, 2 feet deep. I had a blast building it. Made from wood and the glass is from a sliding glass door.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

.... WoW.... just WoW! lol 

What kinds of fish (and FRT) do you have in there??


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW..

Time for a field trip


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Umm..WOW .( what else is there to say  )..must be the Heavy Duty sliding glass door sets .


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

crazy... love it


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

NICE! =D Aro Keepin' if I had that  Now I wonder why do all the huge freshwater tanks are always green?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow!!! That looks awesome!!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice, 13ft your fish either love you or hate you because they can't see food that far . How is your electric bill?


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

u must be ballin like the real paul wall


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow never thought I would see an outdoor tank here in bc... Uh those lights look alot like warehouse industrial high pressure sodioums or otherwise known as HPS fixtures, are they? Also is that how you heat up the tank?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

right on man


----------



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow I cant beleave how many people like my tank. I dont often have people over that are into fish and tanks as I am. So to awnser some of your questions.. Like, Whats my power bill like? Well the tank is insulated bottem back and sides with 3 1/2inch foam.
so my power bill just for that tank is around $100 a month. The lights im using are 400 watt grow lamps hps. as for the heaters, Im using 2, 1500 watt hot water tank heaters from any hardware store. I made custom housings to hold the element that gets completely submerged under the water. I'm running a industrial water thermostat to control water temp. I would be happy to have anyone over to see my tank. I would love to show it off. I am looking for more plants for my tank so if you got any you wanna hook me up with? I could also use some free advice.


----------



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

You are My Hero! Outstanding job! Give your Dog a Pat from Me also. :>)


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

This is great, I would love to stop by and see this thing. Welcome to the site you will fit in here well.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Im glad i told your about this site. Good to have you on this forum now bud. Share some more pics of your fish in your tank. Talk to you soon


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

That is awesome!
more pictures please


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Seen alot of big tanks, but this beats them all especially for a diy, ironically I will be in Langley tonight, pm sent!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. Are you at all concerned about a cold snap causing structural problems?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wicked, more pics please 

Would like to know what your stock list is and more about the mechanical, like what are you doing for filtration. More pics of the build would be great too.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

looks like there is enough room for a few dudes to drop by and take a dip. or float around in tubes w/ a six pack.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool build and set up. More pictures would be awesome. I can show my wife this and prove that my 90g is not even close to big.


----------



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

QUOTE=TomC;100578]Very cool. Are you at all concerned about a cold snap causing structural problems?[/QUOTE]

Well.. kinda lol. I have had wood tanks over the past couple years outside, not as big but the same idea. Infact I still have a tank I made last year thats just collecting water out back. Still standing and no leaks.








[


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is such a wicked tank.
what made you put it outside and not in the house?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

paulwall said:


> QUOTE=TomC;100578]Very cool. Are you at all concerned about a cold snap causing structural problems?


Well.. kinda lol. I have had wood tanks over the past couple years outside, not as big but the same idea. Infact I still have a tank I made last year thats just collecting water out back. Still standing and no leaks.








[[/QUOTE]

How many gallons is this tank? You should take in orders and make these for people. Good way to earn some side $$$. Maybe at the end of this year I want to have something like this for my rays, but indoors.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

it looks like its about 320 gallons to me


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

christhefish said:


> it looks like its about 320 gallons to me


650g, it says it the thread title


----------



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

snow said:


> Well.. kinda lol. I have had wood tanks over the past couple years outside, not as big but the same idea. Infact I still have a tank I made last year thats just collecting water out back. Still standing and no leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many gallons is this tank? You should take in orders and make these for people. Good way to earn some side $$$. Maybe at the end of this year I want to have something like this for my rays, but indoors.[/QUOTE]

This tank is only 300 gallon. I would love to take orders and make them for people. I first started building them for outdoors because I have a 11000 gallon pond and i wanted move my koi, turtles and plecos to a heated tank for the winter.


----------



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

If you wanna see how I build my tanks check out this thread.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...00-gallon-wood-tank-sliding-glass-door-11708/


----------



## Gordo (Apr 22, 2010)

Wake me I am dreaming....wake my wife she is having a nightmare!!!!
Amazing what is it stocked with?
g-


----------



## paulwall (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I had a bunch of people asking if they can come over to see my tank.. Well i'm free today if anyone wants to come have a look. I'm also looking for plants for my tank. so if you have any you wanna hand off, I would be glad to take them off your hands.


----------

